# Household electronics goods from India to Australia



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello All,

Are there any restrictions/limitations on the number of electronics items that you could carry with from India to Australia flight ? I am planning to take a number of items with me ..as they seem to be quite expensive in Australia..
Some of the items that I am planning to take with me are Laptop, Western Digital Live Hub, Kindle, Kitchen appliances etc ..

Mos of these items are brand new so I was little concerned if there would be any problem with the customs?

Please advise


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

ujwols said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Are there any restrictions/limitations on the number of electronics items that you could carry with from India to Australia flight ? I am planning to take a number of items with me ..as they seem to be quite expensive in Australia..
> Some of the items that I am planning to take with me are Laptop, Western Digital Live Hub, Kindle, Kitchen appliances etc ..
> ...


Of course not  We travel with loads of them even on holiday! As long as you don't exceed weight restrictions you should be fine. Remove them from their original packing if they're new so as to not attract any duties etc.

I could never leave without my trusted Sumeet ;-)


----------



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

Bbay2Oz said:


> Of course not  We travel with loads of them even on holiday! As long as you don't exceed weight restrictions you should be fine. Remove them from original packing if they're new so as not attract any duties etc.
> 
> I could never leave without my trusted Sumeet ;-)



Sounds great.. Thanks .


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

ujwols said:


> Sounds great.. Thanks .


Hey, I grew up in Hyderabad too and visit my folks and sis who live there, every year!!


----------



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

Bbay2Oz said:


> Hey, I grew up in Hyderabad too and visit my folks and sis who live there, every year!!


Cool ..This is my first time travel from Hyderabad to AU ..so things are completely new to me ..so asking questions on this board for every thing


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

ujwols, we got a mixer, blender, grinder, 2 laptops (one ac and one dell-both new), kitchen appliances, ipod, phone etc. as long as it is out of its original packing, you are not carrying a noticeable number and it is for personal use, you will do fine. make sure you get a small chopper/grater or a food processor, i wanted to get one from india, saves so much time in the kitchen. the ones that you get here are not that heavy duty. i jsut got a blender grinder and that does not serve the purpose.


----------



## anurangan (Jun 20, 2013)

anj1976 said:


> ujwols, we got a mixer, blender, grinder, 2 laptops (one ac and one dell-both new), kitchen appliances, ipod, phone etc. as long as it is out of its original packing, you are not carrying a noticeable number and it is for personal use, you will do fine. make sure you get a small chopper/grater or a food processor, i wanted to get one from india, saves so much time in the kitchen. the ones that you get here are not that heavy duty. i jsut got a blender grinder and that does not serve the purpose.


Hi,
I got quote from Crown Relocations. Around 4lakhsapprox (beofre tax and insurance). I asked them the quote for mattress, fridge, sofa,washingmachine, books and clothes. I think it is 20ft cntatiner. I feel rate is too high. can anyone give me any other reputed mover from India.I wanted to ship to Adelaide.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> ujwols, we got a mixer, blender, grinder, 2 laptops (one ac and one dell-both new), kitchen appliances, ipod, phone etc. as long as it is out of its original packing, you are not carrying a noticeable number and it is for personal use, you will do fine. make sure you get a small chopper/grater or a food processor, i wanted to get one from india, saves so much time in the kitchen. the ones that you get here are not that heavy duty. i jsut got a blender grinder and that does not serve the purpose.


These electrical items won't be a problem regarding compatibility with oz electricity standards like frequency and voltages?


----------



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

anurangan said:


> Hi,
> I got quote from Crown Relocations. Around 4lakhsapprox (beofre tax and insurance). I asked them the quote for mattress, fridge, sofa,washingmachine, books and clothes. I think it is 20ft cntatiner. I feel rate is too high. can anyone give me any other reputed mover from India.I wanted to ship to Adelaide.



Wow that's way to expensive I guess.. and I don't think it's economical getting 
most of those items from India. Some calculation based on my own purchases:

King mattress (spring latex, euro top) : 400$

FridgeSamsung 365l, double door) :600$

Washing machine  Samsung 7.5 kg front load) : 600$

Sofa(PU leather 6 seater) :550$

And you are still left with ~5000$.with which you can purchase whole lot of other household items with the added benefit of having Australian local warranty..  

So unless your relocation is taken care of by your employer it doesn't make any sense bringing these items all the way from India paying such a hefty sum... 

Good luck!


----------



## anurangan (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I deeply appreciate. Now I am seriously thinking of discarding many things.


----------



## dins k (May 30, 2012)

You can easily get much cheaper stuff that too with various deals hence its better to buy stuff from here rather then importing it from India.


----------



## anurangan (Jun 20, 2013)

dins k said:


> You can easily get much cheaper stuff that too with various deals hence its better to buy stuff from here rather then importing it from India.


Thanks. I agree


----------



## FABIO26 (May 28, 2013)

anurangan said:


> Hi,
> I got quote from Crown Relocations. Around 4lakhsapprox (beofre tax and insurance). I asked them the quote for mattress, fridge, sofa,washingmachine, books and clothes. I think it is 20ft cntatiner. I feel rate is too high. can anyone give me any other reputed mover from India.I wanted to ship to Adelaide.


I dont think it should cost more than 2 lakhs.Check around for some more relocation companies with a Door to Door service.


----------



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

anurangan said:


> Thanks for the info. I deeply appreciate. Now I am seriously thinking of discarding many things.


Not a problem.

If you are planning to purchase these items in Australia..then don't forget to check out ozbargain.com.au for deals..It's the only place where you will have to ever look for finding cheapest and best deals in Oz...similar to desidime.com that we have in India..just in case if you aren't aware of it..

Cheers..


----------



## anurangan (Jun 20, 2013)

ujwols said:


> Not a problem.
> 
> If you are planning to purchase these items in Australia..then don't forget to check out ozbargain.com.au for deals..It's the only place where you will have to ever look for finding cheapest and best deals in Oz...similar to desidime.com that we have in India..just in case if you aren't aware of it..
> 
> Cheers..


I am not aware. Thanks for letting me know. Now my only concern is selling my household items. will I be able to sell all within short time? where to approach. Any tips? Thanks once again.


----------



## anurangan (Jun 20, 2013)

FABIO26 said:


> I dont think it should cost more than 2 lakhs.Check around for some more relocation companies with a Door to Door service.


I dont know any companies that hasboth offices in India and in Australia. I will check Agarwal . I discovered there is 3 diff company in same name(agarwal) so I am confused which one is genuine and will do international moving. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

I think one must travel very light when flying, migrating to other countries. Because of the following reasons.

1. There is a chance your goods may get lost in transit. Now people will say there is insurance and bla bla but when it does get lost, there is no one to help and you gotta keep running after it. So the less you pack the less you gotta worry about. If its clothes and stuff, its replacable..

2. Always a chance they may get damaged in transit..

3. Always a chance the electronics may not work at the destination country because of Voltage difference. You end up spending more for the extension plugs and stuff

4. Since your own goods are used goods they wont give you a feeling of a fresh start (lame but true)

5. If some of the part gets useless you wont be able to find it in destination country. Silly, exenditure.

6. You always get to shop new things in new country which gives you an idea how they use stuff.. 

7. Only after you settle in a new place you will be able to find out what exactly you need and what you dont....if you are renting a flat whose owners have decided to give out washer dryer or the refridgerator with it, then you are left out with excess stuff. 

You can survive without a couple of electronics for a couple of days immediately after you land..This is my experience from my travels to different countries..Everyones differs but trust me, lighter you carry stuff better it is..

Ofcourse you can take you favourite set of stuff you like..I always had this Braun vege chopper I used to take..Its chops veggies in 30 seconds..Amazing..

Good Luck and happy journey


----------



## anurangan (Jun 20, 2013)

findraj said:


> I think one must travel very light when flying, migrating to other countries. Because of the following reasons.
> 
> 1. There is a chance your goods may get lost in transit. Now people will say there is insurance and bla bla but when it does get lost, there is no one to help and you gotta keep running after it. So the less you pack the less you gotta worry about. If its clothes and stuff, its replacable..
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the info. That is really great and make sense. Now im focussing on selling sofa, fridge, washing machine here.


----------



## falss (May 29, 2012)

I want to know what all stuff can we send through post.Can we send electronics items such as mixer grinder through it?


----------



## LaFleur (Dec 15, 2012)

Hello!
Wondering if anyone from Bangalore can recommend good cargo/logistics company to hire to send books (about 50kgs) and another 50kg of basic kitchen utensils, cutlery, mixer to Melbourne?
PS:I really don't want to buy kitchen stuff again in Australia as I have enough to run 4 households here in India 
Thanks!
LaFleur


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

LaFleur said:


> Hello!
> Wondering if anyone from Bangalore can recommend good cargo/logistics company to hire to send books (about 50kgs) and another 50kg of basic kitchen utensils, cutlery, mixer to Melbourne?
> PS:I really don't want to buy kitchen stuff again in Australia as I have enough to run 4 households here in India
> Thanks!
> LaFleur


Lol!


----------



## anurangan (Jun 20, 2013)

LaFleur said:


> Hello!
> Wondering if anyone from Bangalore can recommend good cargo/logistics company to hire to send books (about 50kgs) and another 50kg of basic kitchen utensils, cutlery, mixer to Melbourne?
> PS:I really don't want to buy kitchen stuff again in Australia as I have enough to run 4 households here in India
> Thanks!
> LaFleur


 Iam also interested in your answers. I will be sending some books and kitchen utensils. so if you find any packer pl let me know. I am shifting from Mumabi to Adelaide. I was told Crown Relocations and Agarwal is good. But no idea.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Post through IndiaPost. Have you checked their website..When you have a look at it, you will feel all the 2G scam money is gone in building India Post Website.

India Post | Home


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

findraj said:


> I think one must travel very light when flying, migrating to other countries.


Seriously ! I dont get it with our people. May be its just the fear of not being able to grind some coconut chutney as soon as someone lands on a foreign land 
Its a foreign country. You are migrating. Get the lay of the land and take it from there. It isn't that another desi hasnt missed a grinder and another Patel (just referring to the Patel bro stores in US) hasn't seen that as an opportunity to sell it there.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

happybuddha said:


> Seriously ! I dont get it with our people. May be its just the fear of not being able to grind some coconut chutney as soon as someone lands on a foreign land
> Its a foreign country. You are migrating. Get the lay of the land and take it from there. It isn't that another desi hasnt missed a grinder and another Patel (just referring to the Patel bro stores in US) hasn't seen that as an opportunity to sell it there.


One another thing I have found is people obsessing over pressure cookers..Man, some of them are really heavy and have no better use than of an electric cooker..Well still we love our khichdi, no matter where we go!!


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

findraj said:


> One another thing I have found is people obsessing over pressure cookers..Man, some of them are really heavy and have no better use than of an electric cooker..Well still we love our khichdi, no matter where we go!!


lol


----------

